# Große deutsche D2-Comm.



## oneq (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

wollte euch mal eine Anlaufstelle geben, die vllt. etwas besser sortiert ist, bzw. die viel mehr Infos bietet zu Diablo 2, da ja jetzt mittlerweile doch recht viele hier wieder mit D2 angefangen haben.
www.indiablo.de
Wohl die größte noch existierende deutsche Community zu Diablo. Schaut euch bei möglichen Fragen unbedingt auch im Forum um:
http://forum.ingame.de/diablo2/index.php?s=

Sehr viele Infos zu finden und auch extrem praktisch und hilfreich für Neueinsteiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## froost @ka ... (6. Juli 2008)

Bin zwar kein Einsteiger, aber trotzdem eine sehr gute Anlaufstelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dankööö dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

